
Kayak: lightweight, high-performance C# HTTP server+framework - johns
http://kayakhttp.com/
======
matthijs
Looks nice. I'm interested to see how this performs in comparison to classic
IIS/asp.net.

------
NonEUCitizen
Using attributes to map url path handlers is VERY cool.

------
peter_o
Will this be faster than lets say... django?

